# Pressure Washer Tips Over - Won't Run



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2005)

We were running a pressure washer with a four stroke Honda engine. It accidentally tipped over. We got it right up, but after the spill, it will only run choked. As soon as the choke is turned off, the engine dies. Any ideas? Thanks.

Mike A.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

may have gotten oil to drain out of the breather into the carb..... didn't do it while it was running did it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2005)

No, ran fine until it tipped over. How do we get the oil out?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if it does have oil in the carb, it will not let the gas burn good, it will smoke like hell too. if its the case, you could try some carb cleaner while your cranking, or if it does run for some time, a little cleaner then, and drain the bowl, usually it will be kinda like 2 stroke mix. could be it got damaged? when it fell over.


----------

